# Ruby Horsethief Bugs



## Shep

Wow - Bugs were terrible. If your camping, prepare for the worst. The lower camps were less intense. This may be short lived. The river was up then down, in flow. In WW canyon the ranger suggested Miners Camp due to the bugs in the other camps!!


----------



## akblair

From Cisco to Dewey Bridge they were horrible last weekend as well!!!


----------



## Barney Fife

*Bugs at Black Rocks*

Anybody care to chime in about their bug experiences at Black Rocks during the month of July?


----------



## Gremlin

July 4th at Black Rocks 8 the mosquitos were bad down by the boats. Not so bad on the bench and mostly just in the morning. I needed Deet to groove but then they weren't bad. "Natural" repellents didn't work for anyone in our group who tried to avoid Deet.


----------



## climbdenali

We had some of the worst mosquitos I've *ever* seen anywhere at Cottonwood 1 on June 24. We proposed putting a strap on the childrens' ankle and staking it to the ground so that they wouldn't be carried away.

Blackrock 5 the next night had almost none.


----------



## Barney Fife

*Flip Of the Coin...*

Thanks for the feedback guys. Guess we'll flip a coin before launch on Friday and see who wins that toss! I'm not afraid of losing and being prepared with DEET in my dry bag to accept that loss.


----------



## sea hag

stayed at Beaver tail 2 July 5th. horrible skeeters. br2 the next night was fine


----------



## climbdenali

Barney, I'm afraid DEET wasn't doing anything for us. These suckers were FIERCE! I'm talkin, I felt like getting dressed up in my bee-keeper outfit; people were running for the tents; I thought we were going to be like the reindeer herds in the arctic that are asphyxiated by mosquito hoards.

OK, maybe I exaggerate a _little_. But, damn, it was bad, and Deet wasn't doin' nothin'- people were bleeding for sure.

I'd still do the trip again, but literally, I'd take the head nets for sure.


----------



## Barney Fife

climbdenali said:


> I'd still do the trip again, but literally, I'd take the head nets for sure.


Climb,

Where did you guys stay?


----------



## almortal

Bull draw on 7/7 was terrible. DEET did nothing. Black Rocks #9 the next night was only moderately unpleasant near the boats for that sunset window, DEET worked.


----------



## Kirby

Blackrock 4 on 7/9 was not bad at all. It was also very windy so that may of came in to play.


----------



## pinemnky13

I find deet very helpful in attracting mosquitos. It's like they know the smell and are like"LUNCH!"


----------



## scottmengel

We camped at Mee Canyon and BR6 on July 6 and 7, and the mosquitoes weren't really bad at all. The deer flies (I think that's what they were) were much worse, especially on the water near shore. We're headed back there next week, and will hope they have moved on too!


----------



## climbdenali

Cottonwood 1 first night- 6/24 I think. Unbelievable bugs.

BR 5 second night. Almost none there.


----------



## ds

*Anyone have update on ruby horsethief skeeters?*

Anyone have a more recent update on ruby horsethief skeeters? Thanks


----------



## onefatdog

We camped at Mee last weekend 7/17. bugs were no worse than my back yard in Carbondale. Maybe better.


----------



## chingaso

*Mosquitos*

We just got off the river yesterday. Friday night (7/22) we camped at Banjo. It has now been officially renamed Mosquito Bay. Everyone became raw chum for these bandits. In the morning people were popping the sneaky bastards that had snuck in their tents the night before like zits on a wall. Even with Deet and other repellents, there were people that look like their whole back was covered in a rash.

That being said, Saturday night at Mee 3 was on the pleasant side with mosquitoes that were respectful enough to stay away after we applied the Deet.


----------



## wphillips4947

Beavertail 2 on 7/29 instant and relentless swarm upon arrival. 15-30% deet was almost useless. Moved up to the rocks and it was a lot better but still using spray all night. Worst I've ever seen. Anyone try 100% deet? Heading back in 2 weeks and I'm determined to engineer screen room or deterrent solution for the group. 

BR4 on 7/30 was beyond pleasant by comparison. Small amount of spray applied around sunset but spent most of our time on the beach without issue.


----------



## wildh2onriver

wphillips4947 said:


> Beavertail 2 on 7/29 instant and relentless swarm upon arrival. 15-30% deet was almost useless. Moved up to the rocks and it was a lot better but still using spray all night. Worst I've ever seen. Anyone try 100% deet? Heading back in 2 weeks and I'm determined to engineer screen room or deterrent solution for the group.
> 
> 
> 
> BR4 on 7/30 was beyond pleasant by comparison. Small amount of spray applied around sunset but spent most of our time on the beach without issue.



Just curious, are we talking mosquitos or the annoying non biting nats?


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## wphillips4947

Intense mosquitoes at the early camps with light mosquitoes/flys at BR. Bull draw and cottonwood 3 campers confirmed bad mosquitoes on 7/29 too.


----------



## wildh2onriver

Thanks. I asked because I've seen the knats to be particularly bad at times as well. They don't bite, but wtf when it comes to the 10 plagues of Egypt. I almost slaughtered and smeared the sauce from a Rib City baby back rib rack on my brothers tent to make them stop. Reason kicked in and then I went to bed instead...it was close. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## lafjzum

*Yep, bugs terrible at Banjo camp!*



chingaso said:


> We just got off the river yesterday. Friday night (7/22) we camped at Banjo. It has now been officially renamed Mosquito Bay. Everyone became raw chum for these bandits. In the morning people were popping the sneaky bastards that had snuck in their tents the night before like zits on a wall. Even with Deet and other repellents, there were people that look like their whole back was covered in a rash.
> 
> That being said, Saturday night at Mee 3 was on the pleasant side with mosquitoes that were respectful enough to stay away after we applied the Deet.


Thank you Chingaso for your heads up! We stayed at Banjo on Saturday 7/30. After reading your post we brought a screened in porch, tons of DEET, DEET sprayed clothing, head mesh things, and THREE foggers... Left camp with 2.5 of them! I only got a few bites and those were on my hands... People without DEET clothes? Lots more. One person used eucalyptus lemon stuff... Not sure if his multitude of bites are before or after but he put that on but he switched to DEET. We were also greeted at our spot by 2 cows! The camp was under a tree with a trail to get to it... We fogged when we got to camp and had about 30 minutes to set up with few bugs. We fogged before dinner prep, while grabbing breakfast from coolers by river, and fogged and wore head nets during loading. About 10ish bugs disappeared by river.

Talked to cottonwood camps as we floated by- bad there, too.

Split Rock the next night we saw only a few...


----------



## glax

Any updates from this weekend?
Planning on going a week from now but not too into fogging and head screens?


----------



## limnatide

Just got off. Salt creek 2 was buggy right near sunrise sunset but they mostly respected coils and the citronella spray. We did appreciate the bug tent. Raft area was a little rough.

Mee Canyon was almost mosquito free.

Hit launch and take out at midday so no info there.


----------



## wildh2onriver

free of bugs. Dolores River solo. Ahh...


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## DoStep

Last week we had voracious skeeters at all camps for about an hour around dusk, no issues the rest of the time. I'm not a big fan of DEET but it seemed necessary. Thick swarms of non-biting gnats present during the day as well, they were barely a nuisance, just had to be careful not to inhale when laughing. I slept on boat every night with no bug problems at all. I'd still take the DEET.


----------



## DoubleYouEss

What is the bug situation like the end of September? Looking at a trip in the last week.


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## readNrun

DoubleYouEss said:


> What is the bug situation like the end of September? Looking at a trip in the last week.


better.


----------



## dan_giddyup

*Bugs 8/1 - 8/3*

None at Mee Canyon.
Black Rocks 9 was annoying for an hour or so at dusk and a wee bit early am.
Not too bad but worth a head net or some Deet for sure.


----------



## skipowpow

Cottonwood on the 5th was bad. Lots of wasps and yellow jackets in addition to some hungry mosquitos. Also had two cows at camp when we arrived. Black Rocks was much better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## vardaddy

*8/4-8/6*

Last week went and got clobbered at Cottonwood 2. It was unbearable at dusk and everyone ran for their tents. It was bad the entire night and even the next morning. Next night at Island Camp there were none.


----------



## glax

*Not bad this week*

Got to fault line 2 on Monday night (8/15) ready for the skeeters. Didn't see any bugs but lit some mosquito sticks anyway @ 6pm ( they last 3 hrs) and never saw anything.
Nothing at BR on Tuesday (8/26) night either, minus broken eggs and cigarette butts on the beach.
Hopefully it's all good now.


----------



## lmyers

DoubleYouEss said:


> What is the bug situation like the end of September? Looking at a trip in the last week.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


I've done trips both end of September and middle of October. Bugs are not an issue at that time of year unless it's particularly rainy. Nights are crisp and days are warm.


----------



## fredfish

R/h thru Westwater..got off yesterday! Bugs were a non issue! Great river level!!


----------



## hduncan88

Has anyone camped at Dog Island since the fire? Kind of like camping on Mars or is it bearable?


----------



## Low Rider Juan

We camped there on Memorial Weekend and it was OK. Not my favorite camp.

All the grasses have grown back but there were some blackened trees. We pulled off at the camp marker on the west side of the island and you could not tell there was a fire until you walked 150 feet into the camp. Still some shade from cottonwoods that weren't affected.
Definitely doable


----------



## catayak

Any recent updates? Trying to decide if I need to pack for skeeter warfare next week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## EvanB

Pulled off 3 days ago. Mildly annoying bugs at Cottonwood area. Spent the next 2 nights at Black Rocks bug free.


----------



## River Finger

I haven't been on ruby in a few weeks but here in the grand valley the temps at night have been getting into the low 50's. I have to imagine that the worst is over out there and the bug problem will soon be a non issue.


----------



## river_craken

*Update on bugs?*

Hey All, PLanning on going this weekend. Anyone been the last couple weeks? Wondering how the bugs are now? Thanks!


----------



## hduncan88

Bugs were a non-issue except the bees at Loma. Lots of bees there then on a couple other sections of the river which was strange.


----------

